# Zorro



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

My little adventurer Zorro has always cheated death. From escaping the fate of snake food and coming to me to battling Myco successfully 2 times. Today I lost my big squishy adventurer. He's been through so much with me it was very hard to lose him. From the lose of his older brother, Comet, over a year ago to the passing of my dog, Duchess, a month ago he has always been strong and has leant his comforting tongue to lick my tears away. 

I had to have him put down this morning because medicine wasn't doing anything for him anymore and he was suffocating. He started to breathe through his mouth, had stopped eating and drinking and no coaxing of treats or electrolyte fortified water would get him going again. I wish it could have been different but more medication would just have extended his life at the cost of him being on 3 different kinds at all hours of the day and I love him so much I knew he deserved better. 

My vet was very accommodating and Zorro passed in his mommy and daddy's arms. The vet even shed some tears for one of his favorite patients.

But I can't be selfish, Comet has been waiting patiently for him and now they can take care of each other along with my dog until it is time for me to be reunited with my furry babies. 

RIP Zorro may you have many adventures in the clouds. You fought the good fight and can now breathe easy. Rest my baby boy, until we meet again ♥


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

rest in peace, zorro.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Rest in piece zorro, sounds like he was a great little ratty


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

You made the kindest decision; Zorro sounds lovely, sorry for your loss.


----------



## j_kalman (Apr 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for the loss of your fur baby Zorro. ((hugs))


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Never easy to lose our fur babies and their unconditional love.


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for the condolences. The world lost a great rat yesterday, but heaven gained another little angel, which is true of all our fur babies that have passed. I am getting by knowing that he is watching over me with is brother and dog-sister. I am also happy to know he will have many furry friends to play with and one day when the time is right I will be united with my babies even though it hurts so much today.


----------

